# Walther P99 Vs. Hk Usp



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello, I am looking at the P99 and a USP. dont know which is more accurate. Please tell me which one you experiened people would choose and why. Does the HK cost more for a reason? Thanks!!


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Both are quality pistols and both will be more accurate than your ability to shoot. You really can't go wrong with either. Just like we all come in different shapes and sizes, each of us have unique preferences for how we shoot. Try both and pick the one YOU shoot better with.

FWIW HK is notorious for a high handed approach to customer service (primary desired customer is LE and Military, not consumers). Walthers are warranteed by S&W. 

HK's are lusted after by Tom Clancy fans. 
Walthers are considered cool by James Bond fans.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've actually had the fortune of trying an HK USP, a guy had one at the range. It was very solid and the owner was pretty damn good with it so I guess it was accurate as well, but what I really liked was the trigger pull, very smooth, I never knew when it was going to fire which I think is a good thing because your hand won't shake. 

I have a P99 QA first gen, I have it in a 9mm. It's a great pistol, and it's pretty accurate as I'm practicing with it more and just starting to realize just how well made of a handgun it is. It also seems like a great pistol to carry, although I have never carried it. Easy to field strip and clean too. 

Overall I think they are both great guns and considered to be at the top of the totem poll. From what I've heard HK is a slight bit better than Walther, something like HK being Ferrari and Walther being Lamborghini, but I could be wrong.

Lemme know if you wanna know more about the P99.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If accuracy is what you're concerned about, then shoot a lot. More than likely, any mass produced gun will be more accurate than you are IMO...or 99% of people for that matter.

-Jeff-


----------

